# The Old Rectory



## smiler (Jul 25, 2015)

After seeing from Raz’s post showing the state of the place now I took a look at my pics of what it was like just a few years ago, the magpies had only just begun their thieving and it was one of the nicest places I ever had a nose, photography has never bin one of my strength’s but hears a few I got

.












They don’t look happy


Some of the lighting was good



en/Old%20Rectory%20063.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
The four poster I mentioned


The bathroom complete with mirrored ceiling


Dining room


The bar, I would have give the Chives a good home,



Unadulterated, tasted fine,it’s a bugger keeping to the rules sometimes. 
, the place was stuffed with the families belongings including letters from their bank demanding money or else, so they just loaded a van with as much as they could and left. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Potter (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice photos. A good 12 year old whisky - can't beat it. I like the four poster, at least it's natural wood.


----------



## smiler (Jul 25, 2015)

Potter said:


> Wow, just wow.


Thanks, Tiz a bloody disgrace that we allowed it to get robbed out even though we reset the alarm before we left


----------



## smiler (Jul 25, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photos. A good 1
> 2 year old whisky - can't beat it. I like the four poster, at least it's natural wood.



Leaving it behind for the thieving bar-stewards took all me willpower,


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 26, 2015)

It really has gone downhill since your visit (not that I'm implying a connection!)  I wonder why there was a loo roll on the dining table? Good report.


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2015)

Sludden said:


> It really has gone downhill since your visit (not that I'm implying a connection!)  I wonder why there was a loo roll on the dining table? Good report.



Along with the chocolate teacakes and radio, I haven't any idea Sludden, I guess even pykies get peckish and need to use the bog,


----------



## Rubex (Jul 26, 2015)

Really nice pics Smiler!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 26, 2015)

Nothing wrong with your clear, nicely framed simple photographs Smiler. In fact I personally think that although you think photography is not a 'strength', it is because of this that your images come across as truthful and so informative - a major strength in my book for recording for 'history or posterity'. Thanks for a trip down memory lane, the place was quite comfortable! Sadly; like many similar establishments around the UK. private membership 'bars' did nothing to get around strict late night licensing laws and bring in the hordes of paying punters. In concerns such as this it was impossible for the 'public house' side to financially support the overheads of the hotel and catering business - the Banks were very quick, even in those days, to pull the plug and recall an overdraft and competition from similar establishments in a town or resort would have made business life very difficult.


----------



## Potter (Jul 26, 2015)

Buy Chivas Regal 12 Year Old Whisky | UK Delivery | 31DOVER.com


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 26, 2015)

Lovely set there; looks a good place


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2015)

Potter said:


> Buy Chivas Regal 12 Year Old Whisky | UK Delivery | 31DOVER.com


I had nothing to do with this getting on our forum krela, but invoice em for a few quid and stick it in the kitty.
Thanks for your kind words folks.


----------



## _Raz_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Cool report mate shame its not like that now!


----------



## smiler (Jul 27, 2015)

_Raz_ said:


> Cool report mate shame its not like that now!


It is, Raz, I missed those cards though


----------



## degenerate (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice to see what it once looked like compared to now, shame it's due to theft and whatnot and not natural decay though.


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't remember the guys name now but the owner was staying at her majesty's pleasure a few years back which might explain his long abscence..


----------



## smiler (Jul 29, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nothing wrong with your clear, nicely framed simple photographs Smiler. In fact I personally think that although you think photography is not a 'strength', it is because of this that your images come across as truthful and so informative - a major strength in my book for recording for 'history or posterity'. Thanks for a trip down memory lane, the place was quite comfortable! Sadly; like many similar establishments around the UK. private membership 'bars' did nothing to get around strict late night licensing laws and bring in the hordes of paying punters. In concerns such as this it was impossible for the 'public house' side to financially support the overheads of the hotel and catering business - the Banks were very quick, even in those days, to pull the plug and recall an overdraft and competition from s
> imilar establishments in a town or resort would have made business life very difficult.



I meant to reply to your post as soon as I read it DS but I was distracted by whiskey advertisement, the comments you made about the banks hit the nail on the head, the letters were quite disturbing and if I had bin in this family's position I might well have done a runner meself,


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 29, 2015)

smiler said:


> I meant to reply to your post as soon as I read it DS but I was distracted by whiskey advertisement, the comments you made about the banks hit the nail on the head, the letters were quite disturbing and if I had bin in this family's position I might well have done a runner meself,



I won't go into details - but if you put financial mis-doings and 11407222's info together, you will get the gist of the problem.


----------

